# need some info please



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

nytolv said:


> My husband is an a journeyman in Local 3 NY
> We fell in love with Las Vegas and are seriously thinking about relocating there.
> Does anyone know how I can get information on transferring from Local 3 to 357?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated...If Im posting in the wrong place...I apologize...Im new to this forum.
> Thanks


I remember a while back that there was a guy I had worked with in LU 3 that was able to transfer over to the Las Vegas local. I don't remember exactly what he did but I suppose it is possible... since he did it. 

I would say your husband would need to speak to Chris, the business manager and talk to him about the families re-location. And also inform LU 357. And find out what the correct procedure would be.

I've heard stories that it is impossible to switch locals. But like I said I saw it first hand.

Good luck!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Local 3 - (718) 591-4000
Vegas - (702) 452-9357*

*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I did hear on the news last evening that Las Vegas has the highest unemployment of a major city in the USA. If your husband is working now, I would research this extensively prior to relocating to LV.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

x2 what Brian said. Problems all over but Vegas had a bigger boom and then bigger bust than elsewhere from what I hear.

Definately need to talk to both halls to find out procedures and if it can happen. Some locals are real funny about transfers, esp those with a good scale. It might not hurt to talk to the home local first,maybe someone knows someone out in Vegas and can smooth the start of the process over.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

"Fell in love with vegas", now I've seen it all.


----------



## nytolv (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I know the economy is bad...its bad here too but he does thankfully have steady work which is why Im so nervous. 
As long as I know he can get into 357 we will make the move. Its a better move for us as well as my son. He suffers from severe asthma and allergies and did so well there in the dry air. 
My husband will make some calls tomorrow and we'll see what happens.
Thanks again


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I get the impression that since his wife did all the posting, he himself is not too interested in moving...


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

nytolv said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I know the economy is bad...its bad here too but he does thankfully have steady work which is why Im so nervous.
> As long as I know he can get into 357 we will make the move. Its a better move for us as well as my son. He suffers from severe asthma and allergies and did so well there in the dry air.
> My husband will make some calls tomorrow and we'll see what happens.
> Thanks again


 You say he has steady work, is that in New York or Las Vegas?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> You say he has steady work, is that in New York or Las Vegas?


Based on everything noted by the OP, small things
Like they live in NY, I'd bet the steady work is NY


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Plan B*

Mom could always look at this

http://www.casinodealercollege.com/blackjack_dealing_course.html

while Dad collects unemployment.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Based on everything noted by the OP, small things
> Like they live in NY, I'd bet the steady work is NY


 Something just does not add up with 728 on book 1 in Vegas that last time I checked why would her husband want to swap his ticket from NY,NY (while he is working no less) to a local that has no employment? I understand to child with health issues, but if you can not get a job to pay for a doctors visit, when in LU#3 they pay 100%. New York has had some furlough problems recently also.I wish the family well Brian and hope the best for them.


----------



## nytolv (Jul 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> I understand to child with health issues, but if you can not get a job to pay for a doctors visit, when in LU#3 they pay 100%. New York has had some furlough problems recently also.I wish the family well Brian and hope the best for them.


Thanks for the well wishes. Its not that we cant or dont have insurance to pay for the Dr. visits...its just if we can be there and have him breathing easier I would prefer that.

This is why I came here...because we dont know the situation out there...and are learning more and more each day from these forums.


----------

